

Ask HN: Is There a "Fiverr" For Bitcoins? - Aaronn

Simple question: Is there an equivalent service to &quot;Fiverr&quot; that only uses Bitcoins?<p>If not what other ways of making money do you know of that use Bitcoins? (Similar to Amazon MTurk?)
======
27182818284
WOW!

No less than two hours ago I thought to myself: "A problem with BTC is that I
can't really work for them. I still have to work for dollars or use one of the
invasive exchanges. There needs to be a way to earn BTC more easily."

So there is some validation for your idea.

------
jkchang
Definitely sounds like a good opportunity for a startup (or at least a
lifestyle business)! Here's an idea: build it and launch it to bitcoin
communities.

------
krrishd
[http://signup.codeforbitcoins.com/](http://signup.codeforbitcoins.com/)

------
trafficlight
It looks like bitcoinerr.com was a thing earlier this year, but it doesn't
load any more.

